
Ask HN: How Do You Test? - etherio
How do you approach testing in hobby &#x2F; production environments and do you make sure your tests are useful and not just &quot;fluff&quot;?<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a hobby project and have neglected testing for now and I was wondering how   you come up with tests that bring genuine value to the way your projects work.
======
clashmeifyoucan
[https://aadibajpai.com/blog/gsoc.html#testing](https://aadibajpai.com/blog/gsoc.html#testing)
I wrote this a couple of days ago, the first paragraph might be useful.

